# Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb



## Sunny64 (21. Apr. 2011)

Hallo und einen guten, sonnigen Morgen!
Ich bin relativ neu in diesem Forum und habe mich schon eine Weile mit dem Thema Pool beschäftigt. Da wir aber am Rande der schwäbischen Alb leben, würden wir einen Pool sicher nicht sehr intensiv nutzen. Da wir einen relativ langezogenen, großen Garten haben, in den am hinteren Ende immer noch am Abend die Sonne hinscheint, möchten wir dort einen Teich mit einer anschließenden Sitzfläche und kleiner Hütte zum unterbringen der Möbel anlegen. Da der Platz ausreichend ist, habe ich die Idee, bei großer Hitze, in dem Teich auch mal baden zu wollen. Mir geht es jetzt wie "Teichfan71" Ich möchte keine Fische, aber auch bei nicht Badebetrieb klasklares Wasser. Ich mag es, wenn sich die Sonne auf dem Grund "spiegelt" Genügt eine Wasseroberfläche von ca 50qm? Die Teichgröße ware ca 6 x 8,5 m mit umlaufender Flachzone, im hinteren Teil größere Regenartionszone. Tiefe 1,5-2 m an der tiefsten Stelle. Wir möchten, wenn irgendmöglich keine Betonarbeiten machen (lassen). Wir müssen einige Baumstümpfe und ein altes Sumpfbeet von ca 10 qm entfernen, der Aushub aus dem Teich würde diese Löcher zum Teil füllen. Wir haben keine kleinen Kinder mehr, also kann das Ufer nach der Flachzone schon steil abfallen. Im vorderen Teil könnte man doch unter der Folie so eine Art Stufen ausformen, damit man herauskommt und evtl. dort auch nicht so steil abfallen?! Oder geht das nicht?
Wir hatten uns gedacht, den Teich evtl. von einem GaLa-Bauer machen zu lassen und die umliegenden Pflaster- und Pflanzarbeiten selber zu machen. 
Ist das ein unrealistischer Traum, in einem "normalen" großen Teich auch mal zu baden und ihn sonst zum Anschhauen und Genießen zu nutzen? 
Ich werde einen Plan mit dem Garten und dem Teichprojekt mal einstellen. Vielleicht hat jemand ein Tipp, was die Nutzung oder Durchführberkeit meines "Lieblingsprojektes" betrifft.
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab und viele Grüße von der sonnigen schwäbischen Alb von Martina


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Servus Martina

Herzlich Willkommen unter den Schreibern 



> Ist das ein unrealistischer Traum, in einem "normalen" großen Teich auch mal zu baden und ihn sonst zum Anschhauen und Genießen zu nutzen?


Natürlich ist es nicht unrealistisch .... Klick mal in meiner Signatur auf "Mein Ex-Schwimmteich"

Sind nach dem Nußbaum Richtung geplanten Schwimmteich noch "Hindernisse" oder ist da nur Rasen ....

Denn ich würde den Schwimmteich so groß als möglich machen .... Rasenmähen ... nein, das braucht doch kein Mensch 

Die Hütte würde ich auf die Straßenseite bauen ... wirft sonst einen Schatten auf den Teich ...

Und ich finde das Grundstück gut propotioniert ... hatten auch fast die gleichen Abmessungen damals 40 x 20m.


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Hallo und :willkommen Martina

Deine Idee klingt gut und ist auch mit Sicherheit durchführbar. Der Teich ist von der Größe auf jeden Fall zum Baden geeignet. Da ihr klares Wasser haben wollt, stellt sich die Frage, ob und was für Technik ihr verwenden wollt. Etwas Technik bentötigt es aber schon, aber wenn die Pflanzenzonen recht großzügig gestaltet und dann sehr gut bepflanzt sind, braucht's da nicht viel. Kleine Info - das Verhältnis zwischen Pflanzen- und Schwimm-Badezone sollte im absolut optimalen Falle 50% - 50% sein. Muss aber nicht, wenn etwas Technik unterstützt.

Es ist auch kein Problem den Teich ganz ohne Betonarbeiten zu gestalten, allerdings bräuchtet ihr schon guten und festen Boden. Was habt ihr den für Boden? Die Treppenstufen kannst du im Boden schon entsprechend vorformen und gestalten. Das Ganze dann mit Vlies und Folie ausgelegt, viele Pflanzen rein, ein bißchen hier und da - dann seid ihr eigentlich auch schon fertig.

Ich würde den Auftrag nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung nicht unbedingt einer Ga-La-Firma überlassen, da sie dann doch recht teuer sind. Ich würde eher Teilarbeiten, wie groben Aushub und das Folienverlegen bei Bedarf von einer Firma machen lassen. Den Rest kann man gut selber machen.

Aber ich denke, es werden sich noch andere User melden und über ihre Erfahrungen schreiben.

PS: Vielleicht kann ein Mod euch ja ein eigenes Thema gönnen. Das ist immer dann schön, wenn ihr euren Baufortschritt hier dokumentiert.


Ansonsten erstmal viel Spaß und die Planung sieht viel versprechend aus.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Servus

Hab mal ein neues Thema daraus gemacht Martina ....

So bekommst sicher mehr Tipps 

@ Zacky: und schon ist es passiert ... Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Morjen Helmut, das klappt ja mit euch immer super.


----------



## Sunny64 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Hallo Zacky, viiiiielen Dank für die schnelle und positive Rückmeldung. 
Wir haben hier schweren Boden, Lehm und Kalksteine. Wir sind hier aber an einer der tieferen Stellen im Ort, da ist es mit den Steinen nicht so schlimm. Eher etwas Grundwasser vielleicht. Ist das ein Problem? 
Gegen Technik haben wir nichts einzuwenden, da ich, das hatte ich vorher vergessen, gerne  einen kleinen Wasserfall hätte. Es gibt Wasserspeier, die einen ca. 40 cm breiten Schwall ausgeben, leider weiss ich nicht, wie man das nennt. Eine GaLa Bauerin hatte mal die Idee, einen solchen in eine Gabione einzubauen, das klang für mich sehr gut.  Welche Filtertechnik man braucht, muss man dann an der konkreten Planung festmachen. Natürlich brauchen wir auch Licht, evtl. sogar im Wasser Es wird somit auf jeden Fall Strom nach hinten gelegt werden. Die Idee, nur die schweren Arbeiten zu vergeben, klingt auch gut. Mal sehen, ob wir hier einen finden, der das machen würde.
Das Bild zeigt nochmals den Blick in den Gartenteil mit dem geplanten Teich und meinen  kleinen Miniteich, der uns aber auch schon Spaß macht.  Man siehrt auch halblinks vor dem Baumhaus einen Kanaldeckel, in den man evtl. eine Tauchpumpe ainlaufen lassen kann. Auf jeden Fall bin ich erstmal bestärkt in meiner Planung. Nochmals Danke dafür.
Viele Grüße von Martina
PS: Bin etwas unerfahren in Foren, wenn etwas nicht so sein sollte, wie es sein soll, bitte sagt es mir!!


----------



## Sunny64 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Helmut und danke für das neue Thema. 
Vielleicht kommen ja noch einige Anregungen. 
Nein hinter dem Nussbaum sind keine Hindernisse mehr, die nicht "ausgräumt " werden würden. Baumstümpfe und das uralte Sumpfbeet kämen dann weg, wuchern sowieso nur zu mit Brennesseln und Brombeeren. Die Hütte sollte auf die Südseite, da auf dieser Seite eine Bundestrasse in ca. 150m Entfernung vorbeigeht. Der Lärm ist erträglich, da diese dort auf einem Damm verläuft und viele Hecken davor sind. Trotzdem würde die Rückwand der Hütte, die auch einen offenen, pergolaähnlichen Teil nur mit Rückwand und Dach haben soll, etwas als Lärmschutz dienen. Die Strasse auf der Nordseite ist nur eine kleine Anliegerstrasse in unserem Wohngebiet, die nicht stört. Vielleicht würden wir den Teich noch weiter in die Mitte oder nach Norden "rücken",  man muss mal den Schattenwurf beobachten. 
Viele Grüße von Martina
PS: Rasenmähen übernimmt unser elektrisches Schaf, deshalb auch die Planung, dass es auf der Nordseite noch einen genügen breiten Streifen zum mähen hat.


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

50m² ist für einen Badeteich durchaus ausreichend - meiner ist sogar noch etwas kleiner.
Ich betreibe eine Wasserfallschale (Model "Niagara" von Ubbink) mit ca. 4000l/h und 60cm Breite. Falltiefe 50cm aus einer Steinmauer heraus (die Schale ist in eine Nische in der Wand eingebaut).
Ich schaue mir das gerne abends an und stehe auch beim Baden unter dem Wasserfall 
In die Schale habe ich 50 RGB-LED's (wasserdicht vergossen) platziert, die den Fall mit einstellbarer Farbe unterlegen. Das Licht folgt sogar dem Wasser.


----------



## günter-w (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier bei den Schwimmteichen. Dein Grund stück gibt ja einiges her um einen schönen Schwimmteich darin zubauen. die Größe ist soweit auch OK. Für ab und zu mal abzukühlen ist das in Ordnung. Ganz soweit hinten im Garten würde ich ihn nicht platzieren. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das ein Sitzplatz am Teich bald zum Lieblingsplatz wird und der sollte nicht zu weit vom Haus entfernt sein. Die Vergabe an einen Galabauer kann jedoch ganz schön ins Geld gehen und ist kein Garant das es auch funktioniert. Wenn es mit dem selbst bauen aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht geht dann bei dem Galabauer deiner Wahl nach Referenzobjekte fragen die auch schon ein paar Jahre in Betrieb sind.


----------



## Sunny64 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Günter, vielen Dank für Deine Anregung. Wir müssen den Teich so weit nach hinten setzten, da wir  vorne einen wirklich großen Walnussbaum haben, der im Sommer einen herrlichen Halbschatten wirft, aber auch leider im Herbst Nüsse und Laub abwirft. Das ist jetzt schon bei dem kleinen Teich ein Problem, aber da mache ich das Wasser im Herbst raus, bei 600 l kein Problem. Zudem scheint in den hinteren Bereich auch abends noch die Sonne hin, wenn weiter vorne schon lange Schatten vom Haus ist. Wir haben uns das auch überlegt und deshalb soll in die Hütte auch ein Kühlschrank
Viele Grüße und ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Sunny64 (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Heiko, vielen Dank für das schöne Bild. So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt, auch mit etwas Licht am oder unter Wasser. Der beleuchtete Wasserfall ist wunderschön. AUf die Idee war ich noch nicht gekommen. Ich merke schon, dass ich hier schöne Anregungen und Ermutigung finde. 
Da macht das Planen auch schon Spass.
Viele Grüße und auch dir schöne Ostern!

PS: Ich habe mir gerade mal alle Deine Bilder angeschaut. das mit dem geplanten "Gabionenzaun" hatten wir uns auch als Rückwand unserer Hütte/Pergola vorgestellt.  Soll auch etwas als Lärmschutz vor Hundegebell und Strasse schützen. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Habt Ihr das schon umgesetzt und  schon Erfahrung?


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Servus Martina



> Das ist jetzt schon bei dem kleinen Teich ein Problem, aber da mache ich das Wasser im Herbst raus, bei 600 l kein Problem.



Nein, Bitte nicht ... lass das Wasser in diesen Miniteich ..... darin steckt sehr viel Leben ...

Decke den Teich mit einem Laubschutznetz zu ... 

Zu den Gabionen .... Hier und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/96/]Hier[/URL] und Hier die Übersicht ...


----------



## heiko_243 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*



> Mal sehen ob es klappt. Habt Ihr das schon umgesetzt und schon Erfahrung?


Ja, haben wir. Wir haben den Zaun mangels Platz selbstgebaut aus einem normalen Doppestabmattenzaun. Zuerst den Zaun ganz normal aufgestellt, dann auf der Rückseite nochmal Matten aufgestellt und mittels vieler Drahtbindungen an den ersten geknübbelt. Das ganze wird so sehr stabil, allerdings ist es nicht ganz einfach zu befüllen, weil nur 6cm zur Verfügung stehen. Feines Material fällt durch, grobes bleibt gelegentlich stecken. Wir haben dann zu Hasendraht geriffen, der von innen an die Matten befestigt wurde und den Kies am durchfallen hindert.
Was man auf jeden Fall bei den Gabionenzäunen beachten muss: sehr gut einbetonieren, denn wenn ein solcher Zaun durch Wind erst mal in Bewegung kommt, ist er nicht mehr zu halten. Wir haben daher auch in der Mitte der Matten jeweils einen zusätzlichen Pfosten spendiert. Bei Bedarf mache ich auch gerne mal ein Bild 
Es gibt aber mittlerweile auch käufliche Gabionen-Zaunsysteme, allerdings zu entsprechenden Preisen und dicker.

P.S.: akustich bringt der Zaun wenig, weil zu durchlässig wegen der geringen Dicke. Uns gefiel das aber optisch am besten, weil es die Brücke zwischen Funktion, Natur und Moderne schlägt.


----------



## Sunny64 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Heiko, danke für Deine Details für den Gabionenzaun. So ähnlich hatten wir uns das auch gedacht, evtl. etwas breiter, bzw. dicker, da wir keine Platzprobleme haben. 
Jetzt hätte ich aber mal eine aktuelle Frage an alle: Momentan ist bei uns, wahrscheinlich auch anderswo, ein wahnsinniger Flug von Blütenpollen. Unsere Wiese, mein Miniteich, Hof, Fenster...alles ist dick voll von dem Staub. Was macht man/frau den da, um das Wasser irgendwann wieder "sauber" zu bekommen? Schafft das ein Skimmer von der Oberfläche abzusaugen oder sinkt das ab und gibt unten eine Schicht, die man dann mit einem Schlammsauger absaugen muss? Das stelle ich mir bei einer großen Oberfläche nicht so einfach vor. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Ich finde da in der Suchfunktion nichts darüber.Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Viele liebe Grüße von Martina


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina

Das Problem mit dem Blütenstaub ist duchaus in den Griff zu bekommen. Ein Oberflächenskimmer schafft es schon den Blütenstaub und alles Andere was oben drauf schwimmt einzusaugen. Je nach Größe des Teiches und Leistung der Pumpe geht das recht fix. Um die Sache etwas zu beeinflussen, ist es bei größeren Teichen, also jetzt von der Oberfläche her, teilweise besser zwei Skimmer einzubauen. Beide Skimmer, oder auch Einer (der reicht meistens!) sollten auf jeden Fall in Hauptwindrichtung liegen - oder heißt es jetzt hier gegenüber der Hauptwindrichtung - (ich weiß nicht recht) um so leichter hat es die Pumpe bzw. der Skimmer mit dem Absaugen. Du weißt was ich meine. Bei uns kommt der Wind meist aus westlichen Richtungen und unser der Skimmer liegt in östlicher Richtung. 

Dies kann zudem noch einfach unterstützt werden, in dem du eine leichte Oberflächenströmung in Richtung der Skimmer erzeugst. Hierzu reicht ein kleiner Wasserfall, ein Springbrunnen, eine Einlaufdüse kurz unter Wasserstandslinie oder gar ein Luftsprudelstein im Teich aus, welcher sich ggü. des Skimmereinlaufes befindet. Solltest du jetzt nur einen Skimmer haben, empfiehlt es sich evtl. auch, zusätzlich in der Pollenflug- und Blütezeit einen seperaten Schwimmskimmer in den Teich zu werfen. Wir kämpfen gerade mit den schön kleinen weißen Kirschblüten. Klar muss man dann aber täglich den Skimmerkorb oder den Vorfilter reinigen. Wir haben zur Zeit einen feinmaschigen Netzeinstaz im Skimmerkorb und der ist ratz-fatz voll und zu. Aber es funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Sunny64 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo,
wir sind mit unserer Planung bis jetzt nur theoretisch weitergekommen. Wir warten gerade auf ein Angebot eines GaLa-Betriebes für den Teichaushub etc. Allerdings bekomme ich so langsam Angst, wenn ich so vieles lese und höre. Kürzlich hat mir ein Poolbesitzter gesagt, man müsse die Wassertemperatur im Teich unbedingt auf 23 Grad halten, notfalls mit Frischwasser kühlen (im Sommer). Wir haben an unserem Standort ca von 8-17 Uhr Sonne, keine Schattenbäume o.Ä. Die Planung sieht vor, dass ca 1/3 der Fläche ca. 2 m tief werden soll. Ich kann doch nicht gerade im Sommer ständig Frischwasser zulaufen lassen:? Oder ist das wirklich wahr? 
Das andere Thema ist unsere Wasserhärte hier vor Ort, Härtegrad 3, 17,1 Grad deutsche Härte lt. Gemeinde. Wir müssen den Teich aber damit füllen, da ich sonst keine Möglichkeit sehe. Ist damit ein Problem verbunden? 
Ich bin langsam sehr verunsichert, ob ich auf dem richtigen "Damper" bin, mit meinem Teich? 
Vielen Dank für hoffentlich aufbauende Antworten und viele liebe Grüße von 
Martina


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hi Martina...

schön, wieder was von euch zu hören.

Du solltest dir nicht zuviele schlechte Gedanken machen. Das mit der Temperatur höre ich zum ersten Mal, aber das Problem erübrigt sich in gewissen Teilen von selbst. Schau mal, wenn euer Teich dann gute 9 Stunden in der Sonne steht, wird bei entsprechender Außentemperatur das Wasser verdunsten und du wirst nachfüllen müssen. Schon hast du Frischwasser eingefüllt und die Temperatur vielleicht um ein paar Grad gesenkt. Ich würde den Teich im Sommer zu einem Teil mit einem Segel abdecken. Das verhindert ein wenig, dass die Temperatur steigt und hemmt das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auftretendes Problem, des Algenwachstumes. Auch ist bei eurer geplanten Tiefe bestimt schon ein gewisser Kühlungseffekt vorhanden.

Das mit der Härte, da bin ich jetzt überfragt, aber es gibt z.Bsp. auch für Fischteiche diverse Startermittel, die sich den Wasserwerten annehmen und diese auf ein Optimum bringen sollten.

Nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Es findet sich eine Lösung...


----------



## Sunny64 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Zacky, 
viiiiiiielen Dank für deine erhellenden Worte. Dass man den Teich mal auffüllen muss, das war mir schon klar. Ich konnte/kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass man ihn wirklich dadurch konstant auf einer Temperatur halten kann oder muss, auch nicht mit Sonnensegel. Ich weiss halt auch nicht, wo oder wie es befestigen sollte. Ich habe die Hoffnung auch,durch die Tiefe und eine Umwälzung eine zu hohe Temperatur  zu verhinden. Ab wann wird es kritisch oder gibt`s das überhaupt?
Mit dem Algenthema habe ich mich schon "angefreundet" bzw. eingelesen. Habe nicht viel Hoffnung, dass der Kelch an mir vorübergehen sollte. Ich möchte nur nicht so eine grüne "Suppe", das wäre echt mein "Albtraum" (im wahresten Sinne des Wortes)
Villeicht weiss ja noch jemand etwas mit dem Thema "hartes Wasser" anzufangen. Hier bei uns ist es halt typisch, alles verkalkt (viellleicht auch das Hirn.
Danke nochmals für Eure Geduld und Eure Antworten.
Liebe Grüße
Martina


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina.

Das Wasser wird nach und nach von ganz alleine weicher (Regen...).
Unser alter Teich mußte mit ca. 30° dH Gesamthärte starten und hat das mit einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten (die Unterwasserpflanzen wollten anfangs nicht) dann doch gemeistert.
Auch aktuell wird er, wenn der Regen nicht ausreichend fällt - wie dieses Jahr - mit diesem harten Wasser aufgefüllt. 

Bei hartem Wasser kannst Du aus meiner Erfahrung heraus erstmal mit __ Hornkraut/__ Hornblatt und Armleuchteralgen beginnen. 
Oder Du probierst einfach aus, was am Besten wächst.


----------



## günter-w (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina, lass dich mit dem Thema Wassertemperatur nicht verrückt machen. Auf der Alb liegen die Temperaturen meist nicht so hoch wie bei uns in der Südpfalz und habt vermutlich eher einen kälteren Wind der auch die Oberfläche recht schnell wieder abkühlt. Wenn dann noch ein Tiefenbereich von 2m dazu kommt sehe ich da keine Probleme. Bei uns steigt die Temperatur im Hochsommer max auf 28° und das macht den Pflanzen garnichts. Du wirst eher froh sein wenn du  Angenehme 24 bis 25° bei eurer Lage erreichen wirst.


----------



## Sunny64 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Anette und Günther, 
vielen Dank für Eure "späten"Antworten. Das klingt ja erstmal ein wenig entspannend. Man läßt sich ín der Planung gerne mal verunsichern. Es ist ja auch kein Projekt, das man mal schnell wieder zuschüttet, wenn man es mal ausgegraben hat. Mal sehen, was der "Ausgräber" für eine Preisvorstellung hat und wie es weitergeht.  Ich bin wegen der Temeperatur jetzt wirklich beruhigt, vielen dank dafür.
Viele Grüße von der momentan total verregneten südl. Alb.( das würde jetzt toll den Teich auffüllen )
Martina & Co


----------



## newbee (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina

wenn Du möchtest kann ich ja mal bei Euch vorbei schauen wenn ich in Tut. bin (eigentlich bin ich sehr oft dort)


----------



## Bachstelze (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteichplanung auf der Alb*

Hallo Martina,
von mir bekommst du auch noch eine späte Anwort.
Wir wohnen auch auf der Alb, bei Ulm knapp über 800m und haben seit Mai unseren Schwimmteich in Betrieb. Unsere Wasserhärte ist auf Stufe 4, wir hatten ca. 70% mit Leitungswasser und den Rest mit Zisternenwasser gefüllt, mittlerweile hat das Teichwasser den Härtegrad 2. Ich hatte auch __ Hornkraut eingesetzt und Tannenwedel - die sollen ebenfalls Kalk verbrauchen - dazu noch der Regen. Das Wasser wird wirklich weicher innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Die Höchsttemperatur in unserem Teich betrug seit Mai 2011 25°C - das hatten wir leider nur 2 Tage lang. Unser Teich liegt auch den ganzen Tag in der vollen Sonne. Wir haben kaum Algen und glasklares Wasser. Eine Freundin hat in etwas wärmeren Gefilden einen Teich - sie geht unter 25°C gar nicht ins Wasser.
Lass dich nicht entmutigen, alles halb so wild.
Grüße
Ingrid


----------

